# laphroaig 15



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I give my brother and his wife a ride to and from the airport on their vacation,and he secretly leaves a bottle of laphroaig 15 on my front porch as a thank you also left a bottle of patron tequila,way overboard on the thank you...have never tried the laphroaig 15 whats the opinions on this spirit?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

beamish said:


> I give my brother and his wife a ride to and from the airport on their vacation,and he secretly leaves a bottle of laphroaig 15 on my front porch as a thank you also left a bottle of patron tequila,way overboard on the thank you...have never tried the laphroaig 15 whats the opinions on this spirit?


My opinion? Drink it.:tu


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Laphroaig is my second favorite Islay scotch. Lagavulin tops my list. 

Laphroaig is very good and smoky! You will enjoy it if you have a taste for scotch.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

blugill said:


> Laphroaig is my second favorite Islay scotch. Lagavulin tops my list.
> 
> Laphroaig is very good and smoky! You will enjoy it if you have a taste for scotch.


I am pretty much a scotch newb but love it and have tried quite a few my favorite so far is the macallen12:tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I almost picked up a bottle of this last night but got some Bowmore 12 year instead. I love the Laphroaig 10 year.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

blugill said:


> Laphroaig is my second favorite Islay scotch. Lagavulin tops my list.
> 
> Laphroaig is very good and smoky! You will enjoy it if you have a taste for scotch.


Ditto :tu


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

The Macallan, to me and only me, is a mild scotch. Not a lot of smoke. It is a good starter scotch along with The Glenlivet. 

They both have a lighter taste and are an easy introduction to scotch. 

There are so many brands to explore from all of the different regions.


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

blugill said:


> Laphroaig is my second favorite Islay scotch. Lagavulin tops my list.
> 
> Laphroaig is very good and smoky! You will enjoy it if you have a taste for scotch.


I'll third that one!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It's ****ing good.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Very good and said to be expected to get even more expensive in the near. 

But first - are you a single malt drinker and do you like island malts? If not, and this is your introduction you might think we're all jokers (regarding how good it is).


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Chè said:


> Very good and said to be expected to get even more expensive in the near.
> 
> But first - are you a single malt drinker and do you like island malts? If not, and this is your introduction you might think we're all jokers (regarding how good it is).


On occasion I will drink single malts but also enjoy bourben,vodka,rum,depends on my mood.....


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

beamish said:


> On occasion I will drink single malts but also enjoy bourben,vodka,rum,depends on my mood.....


Laphroaig is peated and tends to portray what many describe as "medicinal" sea properties. The 15 is less so of both those attributes than the younger OB expressions...

But the point is - to the completely inexperienced it can range anywhere from an eye opener to a rude awakening.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I like the 10 year better. The 15 is great, but when I drink that I feel like I am wanting the strongness of the 10.


----------



## Figo (May 21, 2008)

This has to be one of the smoothest scotchs I've drank to date. Nice and smokey.

Excellent find!


----------



## CoroHo (Jan 9, 2008)

Nectar of the gods, that one. Although I agree that the L10 is better, but only because it's a little edgier. I've got part of a bottle of L20 that's quite smooth, but it's character is greatly diminished.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Its pretty smokey, which is what I love. Enjoy the gifts. :tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

blugill said:


> Laphroaig is my second favorite Islay scotch. Lagavulin tops my list.
> 
> Laphroaig is very good and smoky! You will enjoy it if you have a taste for scotch.


Jumpin on the bandwagon - Agree completely.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

blugill said:


> Laphroaig is my second favorite Islay scotch. Lagavulin tops my list.
> 
> Laphroaig is very good and smoky! You will enjoy it if you have a taste for scotch.


If I were buying the Laphroaig I'd get to 10 yr. old full of smoke,sea air, and a hint of the deisel from the boats in the bay. The 15 yr. old is not all that much smoother for the money. Lagavulin is the best Islay IMHO, but hey it was a gift so drink it and enjoy one of the great gift's od Scotland!


----------

